# AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München



## Hood (29. November 2011)

*AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Laut NordicHardware soll die HD 7000 - Serie von AMD offiziell am 5. Dezember in London vorgestellt werden.
Welche Karten genau vorgestellt werden ist nicht genauer bekannt.

Diese Meldung überschneidet sich fast mit der Information von Heise, welche berichtete das die HD 7000 - Serie am 6. Dezember vorgestellt werden wird.

Quelle: techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


*Update:*
Laut Fudzilla soll desweiteren für den deutschsprachigen Raum eine Präsentation am 8. Dezember in Müchen stattfinden.

Quelle: http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25048-radeon-hd-7000-to-ship-in-january


----------



## Jan565 (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

Erster 

Endlich kommen die. Bin mal gespannt was die Reißen werden. 

Aber laut den daten müssen die wohl Ordentlich dampf haben und stellen wohl alles bissher in den Schatten. Aber es war bissher immer so.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis die ersten Karten verfügbar sind?...


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

Gibts auch nen grundüberarbeiteten Treiber? Bitte Bitte?


----------



## Kaktus (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

Wäre seltsam wenn die Presse eine geschlossene Präsentation bekommt nachdem sie offiziell vorgestellt wird. Denn der Termin steht schon fest


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Gibts auch nen grundüberarbeiteten Treiber? Bitte Bitte?


 
Also ich mag ihn so wie er ist 

@Topic: Falls am 5. Dezember was vorgestellt wird glaube ich eher, dass es sich um Mobile-GPUs oder die neue Mainstreamgeneration handelt (die wohl ein Shrink der HD6900er sein soll).


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Gar nichts


 
Oooh doch, das glaube ich schon^^
Nur wohl leider wie üblich nicht unter Linux, außer sie ändern was am Treiber...


----------



## hfb (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber laut den daten müssen die wohl Ordentlich dampf haben und stellen wohl alles bissher in den Schatten. Aber es war bissher immer so.


 
Das habe ich anders in Erinnerung.
Aber "biss" zum Release können wir uns ja noch herrlich drüber streiten.


----------



## DarkMo (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

is die frage was mit "alles in den schatten stellen" gemeint is ^^ das jede neue generation immer nen bissl schneller is wie die letzte (also zumindest die topmodelle ^^) is ja irgendwo das minimum. aber laut gerüchten sollen die teile ja rund 2ma so schnell werden >< das wär ja wieder ca son sprung dann wie von der 4870 auf 5870. obei, das waren auch "nur" 50% oder? un ned 100% drauf. naja, erstma schauen, was das alles wird. und selbst wenn sie bei der vorstellung sonst was reden, weis man ja noch lange nes, wies am ende ausschaut und auch was die konkurrenz fürn süppchen kocht *g* gedult ist eine tugend :/


----------



## Alex555 (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

Sehr schön, freut mich. Die GPUs sind mittlerweile greifbar, wenigstens kann AMD in diesem Bereich sehr gut mithalten.


----------



## belle (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

@ M4xw0lf

Ich denke auch, dass es entweder die mobilen GPUs oder Radeon 78xx Mainstream Produkte sein werden (Radeon 69xx Die Shrink).
Da ich gerade eine neue GraKa suche und mir die GTX 560 Ti Core 448 zu teuer ist, hoffe ich auf eine günstige 7870. Die soll ja angeblich immerhin 950 Mhz default GPU clock haben.
Wenn sie auch recht teuer werden, wirds wohl eine "normale" 560 Ti oder 6950... 

@ DarkMo

Wenn man 4870 und 5870 vergleicht, die 5870 unter DX 11 ohne Tessellation, kommt man dann nicht sogar über 100%?


----------



## tso92 (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

wollt mir eigentlich eine gtx 580 holen, aber wenn amd die neue serie nächste woche vorstellt ....... warten oder denoch holen ??? weil eine leistungssteigerung um 100 % wäre selbst für die gtx 580 mager (im vergleich) vorallem bevor ich jetzt 500 eier für eine gtx 580 ausgebe warte ich 1-2 monate ich bekommen für einen hunderter mehr die doppelte leistung !!


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Denke mal es dauert noch bis mitte 1Q12 Bis was kommt, was man auch in nem richtigen Rechner verwerten kann .
Dann ist allerdings die Frage: Keppler oder SI. Denke ich werde wieder zu nem P/L-Kracher neigen, von wem er auch kommen mag


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Hoffentlich kommt nicht so-was wie ein Bulldozer Deja Vu heraus.


----------



## hotfirefox (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Gibts auch nen grundüberarbeiteten Treiber? Bitte Bitte?



Du läst aber auch nicht eine Gelegenheit aus um gegen AMD zu stänkern!
Auch wenn es diesmal recht höflich ausgedrückt war.

Erklär doch mal bitte sachlich was am Treiber nicht ok ist?
Aber kommt bitte nicht mit so Dingen wie "ja das ist so und so schon voreingestellt"


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Du läst aber auch nicht eine Gelegenheit aus um gegen AMD zu stänkern!
> Auch wenn es diesmal recht höflich ausgedrückt war.
> 
> Erklär doch mal bitte sachlich was am Treiber nicht ok ist?
> Aber kommt bitte nicht mit so Dingen wie "ja das ist so und so schon voreingestellt"



Es tut mir leid, gnädiger Herr, das mir der AMD Treiber nicht schmeckt.
Ich dachte wir sind hier in einem Forum in dem man seine Meinungen und Erfahrungen austeilt, aber dem ist wohl nicht so.
Ich und einige Bekannte haben seit jeher Probleme die AMD treiber zu updaten.
Ist ja nicht so das ich es nicht auf x-verschiedene Varianten versucht hätte, aber ich hab schon genug zerschossene Treiber, Bluescreens und andere Fehler bei mir oder Kollegen selbst gesehen, bewerkstelleigt oder sie sind mir mitgeteilt wurden, sodass ich froh bin das ich damals bei meinem Rechnerkauf anstatt zur 5770 Hawk zur GTX460 Hawk gegriffen hatte. Denn mit dem Nvidia Treiber hatte ich bisher nicht ein problem bei diesem Vorgang, da könnte ich den ganzen Tag fröhlich Beta Treiber und WHQL treiber rauf und runter installieren ohne das ich mir irgendwas zerschieße.
Aber vielleicht vermagst du es ja mich zu erleuchten.
Der "Fanboy" hat gesprochen, oh Herr.


----------



## mannefix (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Der Ati Treiber ist schlecht. Updates gehen bei mir nicht.


----------



## tFFMrPink (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

also ich nutze seit jahren immer mal wieder ne nv und auch mal ne amd karte.
und ich hatte mit keinem hersteller nennenswerte probleme.mal nen fail hier,oder nen absturz da.aber sowas schafft auch eine nvidia karte/treiber.

jetzt wieder grundlegend den amd treiber-oder amd allgemein- zu verteufeln,is halt typisch golden mic


----------



## arriva (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

NVIDIAs GTX670/680 erst Juni/Juli, bisschen spät.


----------



## H@buster (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Ich hoffe darauf, dass AMD zumindest in den GCN Karten endlich mal die Texturfilterung fixt.
Wenn das der Fall ist, werde ich mir ziemlich sicher eine kaufen^^.
Performance ist ja schon seit jeher auf ~2x der aktuellen Generation geschätzt, das würde mir in BF3 gut helfen xD


Was den Treiber angeht, mein Mitbewohner hat ne 560 Ti, hatte ewig Probleme mit BF3. Irgendwelche fiesen Artefakte, hat Wochen gedauert bis die weg waren. Und soweit ich weiß tauchen immer noch manchmal welche auf, trotz neuestem Treiber.
Das hatte ich z.B. mit meiner 5870 nicht 
Desweiteren hat NV in der DirectDraw Implementation ihrer Treiber (wrsl immer noch) eine bestimmte Funktion, die von manchen Spielen zum spiegeln von Sprites benutzt wird, komplett zerschossen. Auch den Support anschreiben hat damals nicht geholfen, obwohl es in einem (deutlich) älteren Treiber noch funktionierte 
Und das ist nichts was man auf Userfail schieben kann, im Gegensatz zu  ein paar andere Vorfällen, die hier im Thread beschrieben wurden. *hust*
Ein Grafikkartentreiber ist ein sehr komplexes Stück Software, beide Firmen machen dabei Fehler.


----------



## belle (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, gnädiger Herr, das mir der AMD Treiber nicht schmeckt.
> Ich dachte wir sind hier in einem Forum in dem man seine Meinungen und Erfahrungen austeilt, aber dem ist wohl nicht so.
> Ich und einige Bekannte haben seit jeher Probleme die AMD treiber zu updaten.
> Ist ja nicht so das ich es nicht auf x-verschiedene Varianten versucht hätte, aber ich hab schon genug zerschossene Treiber, Bluescreens und andere Fehler bei mir oder Kollegen selbst gesehen, bewerkstelleigt oder sie sind mir mitgeteilt wurden, sodass ich froh bin das ich damals bei meinem Rechnerkauf anstatt zur 5770 Hawk zur GTX460 Hawk gegriffen hatte. Denn mit dem Nvidia Treiber hatte ich bisher nicht ein problem bei diesem Vorgang, da könnte ich den ganzen Tag fröhlich Beta Treiber und WHQL treiber rauf und runter installieren ohne das ich mir irgendwas zerschieße.
> ...



Ich mach das so: Game.amd.com besuchen, Treiber runterladen, anklicken, machen lassen. Ich hatte nie Probleme seit 2008 (inkl. Release- und Preview-Versionen). Davor hatte ich eine 8800 GTS. 
Naja, wer weis... Du kannst das ja mal mit den aktuellen Treibern ausprobieren. Ich hatte auch keinen der anfänglichen Windows 7 GreyScreens, nur auf dem Laptop sehe ich manchmal zugegebenermaßen nach dem SleepMode einen BlueScreen. 

@ Topic
Eine Radeon 7850 dürfte nach den geschätzten Daten schneller sein als eine GTX 560 Ti oder zumindest nicht langsamer. Das klingt bei einer TDP von 90 W recht gut, eine 7870 OC 1000 MHz wäre auch was feines, nur befürchte ich, dass zum Release mal wieder die Dollar 1:1 in Euro umgerechnet werden. 

@ H@buster
Die Artefakte hatte ein Kumpel von mir auch. Mit etwas mehr Volt bekamen wir BF3 stabil, aber die Artefakte blieben teilweise trotzdem.


----------



## IronAngel (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*

Also ich update regelmässig den AMD Treiber. Den alten Treiber vorher deinstallieren! Dann sollte es normal keine Probleme geben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



IronAngel schrieb:


> Also ich update regelmässig den AMD Treiber. Den alten Treiber vorher deinstallieren! Dann sollte es normal keine Probleme geben.


 
Ich bin ein echter Gangster und deinstalliere nicht den alten Treiber vor der Installation des neuen! 
Und es läuft trotzdem - was offenbar ja den Naturgesetzen wiederspricht wenn man einigen hier glaubt ^^


----------



## geo (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Ich bin mal gespannt ob die neue Mittelklasse so fix ist wie die schnellsten AMD Chips jetzt, 
noch ein bischen weniger Leistungsaufnahme und ich rüste auch mal wieder auf.

*An alle Leute die keinen AMD Grafiktreiber mehr aktualisieren können*

Bislang ist das Problem nur aufgetreten wenn man das Grafikkarten Bios modifiziert und geflasht hat und auch nur dann wenn man das mit installiertem Treiber gemacht hat. Danach ist es unmöglich einen anderen Treiber aufzuspielen. Um das Problem los zu werden muß man alle AMD Treiber entfernen die org. Bios datei flashen, neu starten und dann nochmals ohne Treiber modifizieren. Nach dem erneuten Flash den Treiber drauf und glücklich sein 
Wenn man 2 oder 3 Monitore benutzt und das Bild auf den erweiterten Desktops zwischendurch mal rumzappelt hängt das mit dem Grafikspeicher zusammen, im Grafikkarten Bios einfach den Speichertakt so einstellen das er sich im Stomsparmodus nicht runter taktet, das macht etwa 8W Stromverbrauch bei meiner Grafikkarte aus, ist also halb so wild.

Das sind seit Jahren die einzig wirklich nervenden Bugs im Treiber und bzw. oder der Hardware die ich nach intensiever nutzung finden konnte. Auch der etwas rappelige Linux Treiber ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber mit etwas zuwendung geht der auch.

NV hat offt sehr exklusive Bugs  böse Bildfehler in Spielen, diverse Abstürze von denen keiner weiß wieso weshalb warum und 3 Treiber weiter gehts dann  NV Treiber sind genau so gut bzw. schlecht wie AMD Treiber.


----------



## H@buster (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich bin ein echter Gangster und deinstalliere nicht den alten Treiber vor der Installation des neuen!


 
Funzt bei mir auch so, seit Jahren ;D


----------



## Adam West (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, freut mich. Die GPUs sind mittlerweile greifbar, wenigstens kann AMD in diesem Bereich sehr gut mithalten.


 
Was heißt "mithalten"?  Ich würde AMD Grakas beim Kauf immer einer NV vorziehen. Eher NV kann gut mithalten!


----------



## H@buster (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

@Adam West
Wieso das? 
Sie sind zwar preiswerter, aber die Texturfilterung ist deutlich schlechter. Die restlichen Unterschiede empfinde ich als marginal.


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2011)

H@buster schrieb:
			
		

> Was den Treiber angeht, mein Mitbewohner hat ne 560 Ti, hatte ewig Probleme mit BF3. Irgendwelche fiesen Artefakte, hat Wochen gedauert bis die weg waren. Und soweit ich weiß tauchen immer noch manchmal welche auf, trotz neuestem Treiber.



Wenn die artefakte grün waren, lags am spiel, nicht an der karte. Seit dem letzten patch hab ich da auch nix mehr. 

BTT. Ich freu mich, dass bald ne neue kartengeneration aufen markt kommt. Hoffentlich haben die dinger ordentlich feuer.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Geht ja doch schneller als man denkt mit den neuen Karten. Dachte zuerst 2012. Mal gucken wie die Benches aussehen werden.

Eine neue Graka kommt bei mir erst wenn auch die neuen Nvidia draussen sind . Dann wird ausgiebig verglichen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Bitte die korrekte Quelle angeben, TPU führt ins Leere und ist nicht NHW


----------



## hfb (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



Adam West schrieb:


> Was heißt "mithalten"?  Ich würde AMD Grakas beim Kauf immer einer NV vorziehen. Eher NV kann gut mithalten!


 
Da kann man dieser, jener oder geteilter Meinung sein.
Ich bin eher jener.


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2011)

Egal was mir wieder ins haus kommt (wobei ich eher zu grün tendiere), ich hoffe, das ding wird kompatibel zum shaman sein. 

Bei den neuen karten interessiert mich aber primär der verbrauch, weniger die leistung. Ich hoffe, da wurde ein entscheidenter schritt getan, aufgrund des shrink


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*

Ich freue mich jedes mal wenn eine neue Grafikarten Gen raus kommt. Ich tendiere meistens zu Nvida Karten aber das leigt eher an dem Release Termin und der guten Leistung. Die GTX570 ist jetzt auch schon ein Jahr alt und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. BF3 läuft sehr gut. Wenn die neuen ATI Karten wirklich deutlich früher kommen als die von Nvida, wäre es ein Vorteil für AMD wenn die Leistung stimmt. 
Leider muss ich sagen, dass der Nvida Treiber nicht Perfekt ist. Im Bereich Multimonitoring habe ich teilweise Probleme mit dem runter takten der GPU bei diversen Treibern.


----------



## XE85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*



arriva schrieb:


> NVIDIAs GTX670/680 erst Juni/Juli, bisschen spät.



Das ist aktuell auch nur ein Gerücht, genauso wie das Datum in dieser News.

@Topic: Hoffentlich gibts keine Kompromisse bei der Bildqualität.

[Modmode]
Ein Spam Betrag entfernt
[/Modmode]

mfg


----------



## belle (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*



H@buster schrieb:


> @Adam West
> Wieso das?
> Sie sind zwar preiswerter, aber die Texturfilterung ist deutlich schlechter. Die restlichen Unterschiede empfinde ich als marginal.


 
Ich will zwar auch möglichst gute Bildqualität und das leichte Flimmern ist auch wirklich teils zu sehen, aber übertreibt ihr mit der allgemeinen Texturfilterdiskussion nicht ein wenig?
Ich habe einen 27" Monitor und muss mich anstrengen, wenn ich sowas im Bild mal finden will. 
Außerdem ist AMD in Sachen Preis/Leistung weit vorne und das zählt. Eine GTX 570 ist verglichen mit einer Radeon 6950 einfach nur lächerlich teuer und eine GTX 560 Ti hält zwar gut mit, aber auch nur bis zum nächsten HD-Textur Packet oder Spielen wie Serious Sam 3.


----------



## Hood (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Update: 

Laut Fudzilla soll eine weitere Präsentation für den deutschsprachigen Raum am 8. Dezember in Müchen stattfinden.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. November 2011)

Hoffentlich kommen nv dann auch sofort nach und es wird günstiger!!!


----------



## Alex555 (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angebich am 5. Dezember*



hfb schrieb:


> Da kann man dieser, jener oder geteilter Meinung sein.
> Ich bin eher jener.


 
Richtig, deswegen habe ich mich auch neutral ausgedrückt, um nicht schon wieder so eine Sinnlose 
"NVIDIA ist besser " oder "ATI/AMD ist besser" Diskussion hervorzubringen. 
Beide Hersteller haben ihn der Vergangenheit miteinander gekämpft. 
Die FX 5900 Ultra war schlechter als ATI damals, 
die 8800GTX war schneller als ATI damals. 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge auf Grund meines Budgets doch lieber ATI Karten, die meistens billiger sind, bei gleicher Leistung, dafür Funktionen wie Physx fehlen. Dies nehme ich dabei jedoch in Kauf.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Ich finde beide Hersteller gut. Eigentlich müsste mir ja Amd besser gefallen da ich in einem Rechner der 9 Jahre alt ist ne Amd Graka habe, die funzt immer noch super noch nie nen Bluescreen gehabt und alles läuft super. Mein aktueller Rechner mit ner Amd funktioniert super, da kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Ein anderer Rechner mit ner Nvidia gt220 bei mir zuhause kackt nur ab und alles wegen dem Nvidia Treiber. Allerdings ein Notebook wieder mit Nvidia funktioniert super. Mein Fazit: Ich kaufe die Karte die mir gut gefällt egal ob es eine Nvidia oder eine Amd ist.


----------



## Tiz92 (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Mal ist Nvidia besser, mal Ati und fertig. Oder ausgeglichen wie gerade.


----------



## Kev95 (30. November 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Ich bin echt mal gespannt was man mit der neuen Serie anfangen kann.
Bis meine GTX460 in Ruhestand geht, dauerts aber vermutlich noch ein Jahr.


----------



## Boffboff (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> . Wenn die neuen ATI Karten wirklich deutlich früher kommen als die von Nvida, wäre es ein Vorteil für AMD wenn die Leistung stimmt.



meiner meinung nach ist das kein vorteil. Ich werde warten bis die roten und die grünen auf dem markt sind. ich brauche einfach den vergleich um zu entscheiden welche karte ich kaufe. is mir latz ob ati oder nvidia, hauptsache p/l stimmt !


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember*



Boffboff schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist das kein vorteil. Ich werde warten bis die roten und die grünen auf dem markt sind. ich brauche einfach den vergleich um zu entscheiden welche karte ich kaufe. is mir latz ob ati oder nvidia, hauptsache p/l stimmt !


 
Trotzdem ist es auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil, früher mit der neuen Generation auf dem Markt zu sein. Auch wenn man dann noch nicht sagen kann, ob in dieser Generation AMD oder Nvidia die Nase vorne hat, werden die neuen Karten mit ziemlicher Sicherheit mehr Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch bieten, und das ist auch ohne den Vergleich zur Konkurrenz schon ein Kaufanreiz. Bis dann das Konkurrenzprodukt auf dem Markt ist, haben sich viele schon mit neuen Karten eingedeckt und pfeifen auf die Nachzügler.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

is wie mit den prozzis ^^ nen intel kaufen oder auf bully warten? die frage beherrschte ja lange das forum. und auch hier zeigte sich: wer leistung braucht/will, der kauft "jetzt" und wartet nich. es gibt schon nen paar, die lieber warten zum vergleichen, aber es gibt eben auch genug, die einfach das kaufen, was aktuell vorhanden is. und wenn da amd fixer sein sollte, IST es ein vorteil.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (1. Dezember 2011)

Also beim Bulli kauf ist man mit warten immer noch ganz gut bedient. Außer man braucht dringend die Leistung, da bleibt einem gerade natürlich nur ein Intel.

Allerdings muss ich dabei auch wieder sagen, das ich mit meiner AMD Phenom 9500 "Gurke" von 2008 eigentlich immer noch ganz gut fahre. Games laufen alle auf max Einstellungen und keine Probleme. 
Auch wenn langsam wohl das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht wird (Prozessorauslastung in Bf3 80-95%).
Aber die HD6970 sorgt für den Rest der benötigten Leistung.

Bei den GraKa's denk ich allerdings auch: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst!
Weil Leistungsunterschiede zwischen AMD  und Nvidia werden sich, wie seit langem, in Grenzen halten. 
Wer auf PhysX verzichten kann ist mit ner AMD eh sehr gut bedient und P/L technisch gesehen bleibt AMD wohl auch weiter vorn. 
Also ich wär bei ner HD79xx sofort dabei, ohne auf Nvidia zu warten.
Außer die werden, wie der Bulli als Desktop, total versemmelt


----------



## Tufnax (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Sorry, dass ich jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage stelle, aber gabs nun ne Vorstellung am 5.12.?


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*



Tufnax schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage stelle, aber gabs nun ne Vorstellung am 5.12.?


 
Wenn ja, dann keine öffentliche. Falls eine stattgefunden hat, stehen wohl alle Teilnehmer unter NDA.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Ein Tech-Preview, sprich Vorstellung für die Presse. Ist aber (zum Glück) noch nichts geleakt


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich will die jetzt!!! Endlich!!!


----------



## Tufnax (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann keine öffentliche. Falls eine stattgefunden hat, stehen wohl alle Teilnehmer unter NDA.


 Danke für die Info


----------



## spionkaese (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Also beim Bulli kauf ist man mit warten immer noch ganz gut bedient. Außer man braucht dringend die Leistung, da bleibt einem gerade natürlich nur ein Intel.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich dabei auch wieder sagen, das ich mit meiner AMD Phenom 9500 "Gurke" von 2008 eigentlich immer noch ganz gut fahre. Games laufen alle auf max Einstellungen und keine Probleme.
> Auch wenn langsam wohl das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht wird (Prozessorauslastung in Bf3 80-95%).
> ...


Beim Bulli kauf war man mit warten NIE gut bedient.
Am Anfang:
Verschoben, Verschoben, Verschoben, Leaks, Fail 
Aber jetzt wird natürlich alles besser


----------



## Nemesis_AS (8. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch NIE behauptet das es besser wird. Nur das, wenn man nicht unbedingt von jetzt auf gleich auf Leistung angewiesen ist und nen Intel kaufen MUSS, warten noch nie was geschadet oder gekostet hat. Und hoffen darf man ja wohl noch...


----------



## XE85 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AMDs HD 7000 - Vorstellung angeblich am 5. Dezember - Update: Für deutschsprachigen Raum am 8.12. in München*

Hier geht es um Grafikkarten, nicht um CPUs, also BTT bitte.

mfg


----------

